# Spear Fishing



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

Anybody have any repots on water clarity? Wondering if anything is settled and clear enough to spear yet? Rice Lake, Beaver Lake, etc. Preferably within a couple of hours of Bismarck. Any help would be appreciated!

Thank You,
Dave


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

went 10 days ago to DLake 4 feet at best-more like 3 feet, but have been told that it has been improving (very slowly) especially close to shore in the trees ..............will be going again on Monday


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mallard Marsh, south of Carrington about 20 miles or north of Woodworth about 10 miles. Can see bottom at 10 ft if you put corn down at the bottom of the hole.


----------

